# Gentoo + GIGABYTE M61P-S3

## blice

Hallo, nach wochen habe ich auch mal wieder eine Frage:

Ich habe mir ein neues System zusammgestellt.

-Gigabyte M61P-S3 (Nforce 430, Geforce 6100 onboard, RTL-82xx network, RTL ALC 883 5.1 HDSound, T.I. TSB43AB23 Ieee1394)

- Amd 64X2 3800+

- 2GB Aenon DDR800 Dualchannel

Jetzt wollte ich mein Gentoo hochfahren, fehlen ihm natürlich ein paar Treiber. 

Das Problem ist, daß lspci die geräte nicht erkennt.

entweder heissen alle Geräte M61P , egal ob soundchip, netchip oder n/s-bridge, oder es steht nur 

Uknown Device.

Der Nvidia-Treiber meldet sich mit "No device found" ab .

Mein Gentoo war ein 2007.0-x86 auf i686 kompiliert.

Mit der minmal-Cd von 2007.0 gebootet, kennt lspci alle geräte, und Udev lädt auch die Treiber, so daß ich wenigsten Netzwerk (dsl) habe.

Dann wollte ich schlau sein, und habe mir die Live-CD config kopiert ("zcat /proc/config.gz >/mnt/gentoo/usr/srl/linux/.config   ")   und den Kernel komplett bauen lassen.

Aber ich habe immernoch das Problem daß der die Geräte nicht korrekt erkennt, und ohne Netzwerk ist ein Gentoo machtlos ... 

die LiveCD lädt u.a. die Module "e1000, tg3, forcedeth" .. den forcedeth hab ich im kernel gefunden, was sind die anderen beiden für module ? 

UND: Muss ich mir jetzt wieder nen stage3 entpacken und alles von vorne durchlaufen lassen ? 

PS: Andere Live-oder Install-Cds aka. Kanotix, Xubuntu, Debian  erkennen die Hardware nichtmal annähernd.

----------

## aleph-muc

Hi blice,

e1000 und TG3 sind Netzwerkkarten.

e1000 ist glaub ich eine Intel und TG3 ist glaub ich Tigon.

Gruß

aleph

----------

## Keruskerfuerst

Funktioniert denn die Installation mit der Minimal Install CD?

----------

## blice

wie installation ? für ne installation muss ich doch extra einen stage3 ziehen und den entpacken.. der download läuft grade.. 

ich versuch aber gleich (vorher) noch mal PCIUTILS und UDEV  ~x86 auf den neuesten Stand zu bringen, evtl hilft das ja schon ..

----------

## blice

 *aleph-muc wrote:*   

> Hi blice,
> 
> e1000 und TG3 sind Netzwerkkarten.
> 
> e1000 ist glaub ich eine Intel und TG3 ist glaub ich Tigon.
> ...

 

TG3 ist im Kernel als "tigon 3" zu kriegen, aber wo finde ich die e1000 ?

----------

## Keruskerfuerst

Die Installation mit der Minimal Install CD wird hier beschrieben: http://www.gentoo.org/doc/en/index.xml?catid=install

----------

## aleph-muc

Hi blice,

die Treiber für e1000 findest Du unter: 

```
Device Drivers - Network Device Support - Ethernet (1000 MBit) - Intel(R) PRO/1000 Gigabit Ethernet support
```

Gruß

aleph

----------

## blice

Sodele , netzwerk habe ich am laufen. Es ist der Treiber "forcedeth"

Allerdings erzeugt udev kein /dev/eth0 mehr, so dass ich keine feste netzwerkadresse habe, sondern auf dhcp angewiesen bin.

Als soundtreiber wird "snd_hda_intel" geladen. Alsamixer zeigt mir auch "ALC" an, ich kriege mit @cat /dev/urandom > /dev/dsp@ auch krach...

allerdings haengt sich mpg321 auf (mehr hab ich noch nicht kompiliert)

----------

## blice

Sound läuft auch normal, bis auf eine ausnahme :

im Kernel Alsa und OSS aus:

echo 'USE="$USE oss" ' >> /etc/make.conf' 

ALSA_CARDS="hda-intel" emerge alsa-driver 

wegen den ausnahmen :

2 neue thread aufmachen muss, da ja multi.fragen nicht gewünscht sind..

----------

## sirro

 *blice wrote:*   

> Allerdings erzeugt udev kein /dev/eth0 mehr, so dass ich keine feste netzwerkadresse habe, sondern auf dhcp angewiesen bin.

 

/dev/eth0 habe ich IIRC bisher noch auf keinem System gesehen. Netzwerkdevices werden da in der Regel nicht angelegt.

Momentan habe ich es auf jeden Fall nicht und eine fest Adresse.

----------

